# Can EMT-B work as ER tech?



## Hansen2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have what might be a dumb question. Can I (a recently nationally registered EMT B) work as an ER tech? Or do I need to get some kind of certification as a tech? I did my clinical time as for my EMT course in an ER shadowing a tech but we were busy and I didnt get much of a chance to pick her brain  I've read on other posts that some techs might require a phlebotomy license? Is there anything else? 

Thanks for any info
-Joe


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2011)

Generally, yes.   However, it's dependent on each hospital.


Some hospitals will ONLY let Paramedics work as techs.  Some will let EMTs, Paramedics, CNAs, MAs, LVNs, etc etc.


Best thing to do is ask the prospective hospitals.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hansen2010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have what might be a dumb question. Can I (a recently nationally registered EMT B) work as an ER tech? Or do I need to get some kind of certification as a tech? I did my clinical time as for my EMT course in an ER shadowing a tech but we were busy and I didnt get much of a chance to pick her brain  I've read on other posts that some techs might require a phlebotomy license? Is there anything else?
> 
> Thanks for any info
> -Joe



Depending where you are at you may need some extra stuff. You might need to volunteer for a few months before they'll let you in.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, usually the ED requires experience. Some require phlebotomy cert.


----------



## Hansen2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Your input is much appreciated. 
Keep em comin.


----------



## WoodyPN (Oct 7, 2011)

Hansen2010 said:


> Thanks guys. Your input is much appreciated.
> Keep em comin.



one around here requires CNA with BLS CPR/AED. EMT looks great though as almost half the techs are also.EMTs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2011)

Have to be a medic with ALS street time here.


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 7, 2011)

Around here they usually want at least 6 months experience (pretty sure ambulance work is OK). Some (most) will then require an EKG cert and the more picky will also require phlebotomy cert.

Nothing is easy these days


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Back in the town I did my EMS education, they would hire EMTB's, but they required at least 1 year experience (in the hospital or on the ambulance).


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 7, 2011)

Around here you need to at least be an intermediate as you need IV and EKG skills.....


----------



## Hansen2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

What about volunteering in an ER shadowing a tech? Any tips on that? Is that as hard to get into as an actual job? Right now I'm pretty much willing to do whatever it takes to get SOME experience. I don't want what I learned to go to waste.


----------



## Hansen2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

WoodyPN said:


> one around here requires CNA with BLS CPR/AED. EMT looks great though as almost half the techs are also.EMTs.



Where is "around here"? In CA?


----------



## jnsangel33 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for asking this question.  It helped me, as well. I am currently in school (only 9 weeks left to go) and have been trying to figure out what avenues I can take when I get out.  Something I should probably try to decide pretty quickly.  One of my top choices is to be an ER tech.......

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## emscrazy1 (Oct 12, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> One of my top choices is to be an ER tech.......



If your top choice was ER tech you could have gone to CNA or PCT school and had a better chance in the hospital.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 12, 2011)

The university hospital in my area requires SRNA to be an ED Tech as with most hospitals in the area. However, there is one hospital that prefers EMTs as ED techs and trains them in additional skills when they are hired. So it really just depends on the specific hospital. As others have said: just ask.


----------



## jnsangel33 (Oct 13, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> If your top choice was ER tech you could have gone to CNA or PCT school and had a better chance in the hospital.


I actually said "one of my top choices" and until I got into EMT school, I had NO idea there were so many options.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 13, 2011)

jnsangel33 said:


> I actually said "one of my top choices" and until I got into EMT school, I had NO idea there were so many options.



To be realistic, in CA you need more than an EMT cert to be an ER tech. And nobody will hire a green emt right out of school in an ER. Try getting on with an IFT company and rack up some experience first then I'd go for your Venipuncture stuff.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 6, 2011)

here at my hospital  , i just hired as an ER tech, im  a -b, but i also have field experience~ so that may have been in my favor.


----------



## street_shark (Dec 7, 2011)

i believe it would be very difficult to get on as a tech right off the bat. of course, there are many variables (such as where you live, what the hospital requires, their certs, requirements, etc.) however, I work as a tech, an emt-b, and because my hospital is a teaching hospital, i train basics and paramedics and can tell you that even with all those variables, the one common factor is EXPERIENCE. get hired on to a private ambulance company, or voluntary at a station, anything that gets you through those automatic double doors. the more u speak and get to know staff at the hospital, the easier itll be to work as a tech if that is your primary goal. 

also, one of the greatest things that i love about our profession (ems) is that skys the limit. the longer your in it, the more doors open. ull want to be a tech now, but later might want to be part of a trauma team, or med flight, or rapid assessment team, etc.


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 7, 2011)

Here in FL (at least where I'm at) they only allow medics to work as techs. However they really want to see exp. before they hire you.


----------



## FLmedicstudent (Dec 10, 2011)

I work currently in an ER as a tech and i am an emt-b. I interviewed for this position previously right out of emt school and they said i needed experience. I then worked as an orderly in the OR and interviewed again the next time it came up and they hired me because i had some hospital exp. 

They put me through a their own PCT course which all i learned new was foley catheterization and a phlebotomy class where we did venipuncture. We also do ekg's and there are some medics that work and they can place IV's.


----------

